# Max Update



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Test results finally came back at the vet and Joe told me about them last night on Skype. 

Not long after I left for Iraq Max began tubing again. He was taking the Lysroden (sp?) for his Cushings once a week and the change in him with a good diagnosis and treatment was amazing. It did not last long. 

He began getting "lost" again, drinking to excess, very hungry, and loosing contol of himself about 6 or 7 weeks after I left. He would do this one day before he was due for his meds, then 2 days. Joe took him in for an ACTH Stim test and he was out of control, which we knew he would be. 

A few days before the results came back Max attacked Kayos, scaring her badly. It was over food. He wanted her food, she did not want to give it up, and he out and out attacked her over it. She was not hurt just frightened. Joe told me he got pretty nasty with Max over it, body slamming him against a wall to get him off Kayos. Joe went to check Kayos and she was shaking, he had to hand feed her the rest of the food he got out for her. She is okay with Max now tho it took her a day. She has excellent temper and shook it off pretty esaily. Last night they were laying together grooming each other again. 

But now Max's dose has been doubled and he is once again his happy self. My son also arrived in Oklahoma from Spain and affirmed that Max looks pretty good and was very outgoing, not retreating into himself which he will do when he gets Cushoid.

Vet did say that at this much medication we run the risk of stomach issues and said give him 50 mg of Prednisone if his stomach gets upset. The pred offsets the Lysroden.

If he gets out of control again we will need to re-baseline him. The first go round cost us $1500, not cheap. I am not looking forward to that and hope he remains under good control for some time. 

From the reading I have done on Cushings, some say the treatment is so difficult to maintain that they opt to allow the dog to remain Cushoid. Most dogs with Cushings live an average of 2 years post diagnosis but they are unsure if the dogs die of the Cushings or just old age as Cushings is typically an old dog problem. Leaving him Cushoid is not something I would do, he is lost and not himself when he is Cushoid. He acts angry and now we know he will use aggression when he is not himself. So we will re-baeline him if we have to. 

Hopefully he will stay under control until I get home in late March.

It is very sad when you know you are entering the end game with an old dog.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW...It is very sad when you know you are entering the end game with an old dog.


I know how you feel. I just went thru this with my 22 yr old feline friend. I knew it was coming but it didn't make it any easier. 







Hugs to you and I hope Max has more happy days until March and beyond.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Aw, Kathy. How scary and sad to hear about all of that being so far away. I'm glad the meds are working again. And glad Joe is such a good caretaker.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well the good thing is that the additional meds brought him back to level again. I hope he will maintain until you can get home. If Max were my dog I wouldn't let him live in the Cushoid state either. 

Bless Joe for being able to handle the situation, I fear my DH's temper would get the best of him.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Leaving Max Cushoid is not good for him or the other dogs. He has scuffled with Kayos already and he has tried with Havoc as well. From what Joe said he went for Havoc first and Havoc gave him a death look and curled his lip at him. It would not have been pretty if Max had pushed, Havoc is no pushover and will fight. Havoc respects Max to a point.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Kathy, 
The decline can be hard to witness. I do wish Barker the Elder had maintained her agility through more of her old age. 

Have you thought of feeding them seperately as a precaution? The bother might be well worth it if Max were to ever have his levels change again.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes Joe is feeding them separately now, he has to. Havoc and KAyos are fine eating together but Max is aggressing too much over food. The Cushings leaves him hungry due to the conatant release of steroids. The meds do help counter the action of the steroids but only to a ppoint.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Kathy, I wish I could give you some advice, insight or some secret to help. But it sounds like Joe has it handled, and with senior kids, management is the key. Many of us seem to be walking the senior management path lately. We will continue to walk it with you and your family. If you can't be here, we'll be here for you if you need. Just say the word. 

And as always, you and your pack (including the pack leader at home







) are in my thoughts.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerWell the good thing is that the additional meds brought him back to level again. I hope he will maintain until you can get home. If Max were my dog I wouldn't let him live in the Cushoid state either.
> 
> Bless Joe for being able to handle the situation, ....


Ditto on all accounts.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

While this situation is very stressful I have to give kudos to how well you and your family are handling Max's condition.







He had been one of the many lucky dogs to have landed in your family.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope everything goes well and that he stays normal as possible.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

One of our neighbors had a dachshund with Cushings for a rather long time. However, I know she was at the vet frequently. Thankfully Joe is feeding the dogs separately now which should give him some control over Max's appetite. Best to you and your fur family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually now that the meds are readjusted Joe and my son say he is doing great. So hopefully this will continue a long time for him. He really is not that old. He will be 11 soon we think -sometime in the spring. That is not that old.


----------

